# average weekly food bills?



## tomthumb (12 Jul 2005)

Is there anywhere to check what the norm is in food bills? Even a rough idea? Ours along with the ESB seem to have rocketed recently.  Like how much would an average family spend on food and other necessities in a week. Just wondering are we normal!! No jokes now please.... Think I may have to become another Scrooge!


----------



## Carpenter (12 Jul 2005)

Dear Tomthumb

Our food grocery bill is high too, there are two of us and a 6 month old baby.  I'd say we spend about €180 (often more) a week.  But we eat a lot of fresh fish, fruit and veg and we drink the occassional bottle of vino, but then we don't get out that much so I think that balances out.  ESB has got very dear, there has been a series of hikes over the last couple of years coupled with a new levy tagged onto the cost as well.  I suppose oil prices have got to translate into steeper energy bills.  As for the food bill, hard to know what to do there, I bring my own sambos to work, we cook every day we rarely eat convenience/ takeaway foods and on balance I think our diet is very good so I suppose that costs money. Ireland is not cheap for food, the farmer/ producer may not be creaming it but the supermarkets certainly are!  Lidl et al are great for detergents and some of their fresh food but I don't want to live on frozen/ processed convenience type foods either.  More competition is needed.  We have found that Tesco are starting to introduce some products/ offers in an effort to compete with Lidl and Aldi.  As market share for the German operators grows we should see a softening in grocery prices, I hope.


----------



## Merrion (12 Jul 2005)

For price comparisons and to check store offers http://www.shoppingbill.com/


----------



## Janet (12 Jul 2005)

Also see this thread for similar discussion not too long ago:

   Askaboutmoney.com > Don't Askaboutmoney > Good Deals,Bad Deals & Consumer Issues  > Working to eat 

(Sorry, can't figure out how to link it - maybe one of the mods can do that for me, please?  In the meantime I'll try and read the FAQs to see if it's described there.)

Here it is:


----------



## tomthumb (12 Jul 2005)

thanks, think I really needed to blow off some steam cos between the groceries and all the other bills that arrive, we never seem to have a cent to spare!   We have three kids, oldest two teenagers and the weekly bill has risen over 120 a week in the last year or so.  Its now about 300 at least a week and includes hardly any luxuries to be honest. The teenagers both have summer jobs so I am now insisting on a small contribution to help but that didn't go down well with them.   Thats why I wondered were we doing something wrong!!


----------



## Janet (13 Jul 2005)

I'm guessing the two teenagers are boys?  At least my sister, who has three boys in their teens, sounds exactly like you!  She is just constantly amazed at the sheer volume of food they can put away now - they go through bread like nobody's business.  If you think about what kind of food you do use mostly and are really determined you could probably make some reductions in cost.  Do you use a lot of convenience/frozen food?  Do you all eat together or are the kids (esp. the older ones with summer jobs) just helping themselves to whatever they want when they get in from work?  And so on and so forth. 

Buying as much as possible in Aldi/Lidl would definitely be a help.  With regard to the electricity, they send a leaflet about efficient use of energy around with their bills every once in a while, check that and make sure you've done things like using a decent lagging jacket, long-life bulbs, not leaving telly/stereo/pc etc. on standby and all that.

There is another thread somewhere about asking kids to hand over money at home.  I still haven't figured out how to link from within the boards (can someone explain to me, please?) but if you do a search it should come up.



Figured it out, I think.


----------



## moneypitt (13 Jul 2005)

My grocery bills are nearly 80 euros a week, for myself, partner and a medium sized dog.

We normally shop at dunnes– plums, apples, loads of bananas, fresh vegetables, frozen vegetables, whole-meal bread, brown bread, chicken fillets, soups, curry stuff, yogurt, milk, muselli etc, frozen cod/whiting/other fillets, dog food, occasional bone or new toy and other non-food items.. We also get 5 slice packs of ham/chicken etc with sliced cheese etc and leave them at work for weekday lunch – that alone saves 20 quid per person, every week.

We quit (almost totally) drinking alcohol since January – saving of about 50 euros per person per week. Also no coke, no crisps and no red meat etc!

May not suit everyone, we were compelled to go the healthy route due to various circumstances and a lucky change to talk to a world-class doctor, works well for us – I think cutting the coke and drinks and has amazing benefits.

Anyway, back on topic – yeah in the region of 80 euros per week!


----------



## G7979 (13 Jul 2005)

Have to recommend Valley Meats in Coolock, wholesale prices, just discovered it the other week

I got a "Fiver Fry" for €5 I got 2LB sausages, 1LB rashers plus black and white pudding

All their other meat is very cheap as well, got some chicken breasts, (10 for €10) and some mince

No complaints about quality so far, think I will go back next weekend and stock up the freezer


----------



## car (14 Jul 2005)

wheres valley meats in coolock? 

Meat always seems cheaper and fresher from a butcher.  
And I know convenience stores (spar, centra et al) are to be avoided but I always seem to get nice deli meats over the counter from my local super valu at a better price then dunnes/tesco.


----------



## Ann-Marie (14 Jul 2005)

Spring Valley Meats  	    	 	   	
6a Newtown Ind Est, Coolock, 17
(01) 8471090

Think this is them my mam gets her meat there every week 

Pink


----------



## PRC71879 (25 Jun 2008)

The Central Statistics office does a household budget survey every 5 years.  It has information regarding average costs per household.

[broken link removed]

You might find it helpful/useful.


----------



## edevlin (26 Jun 2008)

€100 a week for 2 adults and 2 large dogs


----------



## NicolaM (26 Jun 2008)

Was €200 or even more a week.
2 adults.
Now €100 (Aldi). Amazing value


----------



## theoneill (26 Jun 2008)

I've switched to Aldi too I reckon I'm saving e600 - 800 per year
I have also got into the habit of keeping all my receipts and taking them to the supermarket and using them to compare prices.

If I lived closer to the border I'd just shop over there.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 Jun 2008)

Strangely, I came on to find a budget planner and this was the first thread in my "new posts". All the talk on other threads about spending diaries have got me wondering where my money's going. So I am determined to find out.

I spend over Euro 200 per week for a family of four and two dogs. Admittedly the dogs can throw away quite a chunk of that. No "luxuries" really, a basic shopping delivered last week was 180.

I find things like razor blades really rack it up. Trips to get milk or bread (and the obligitory chocolate bar) can chip away at your pocket money too.

One thing I did for a few weeks was refuse to buy ANY toiletries. Amazing the number of half used bottles of shampoo we had lying around, and as for soap and toothpaste?? I think we lasted over a month until I was sure we were down to the last dollup of everything..and my bathroom cupboard was a lot tidier.

Just saw the post above about keeping reciepts. Check them too! I've started doing that and so far have pulled Tesco up twice in the last month. 30 quid back in my pocket from their mistakes. Not much in the great scheme of things but over a year that could mount up. (and they get enough money out of me without giving it to them!)


----------



## annR (26 Jun 2008)

E80 to E100 per week for two adults.


----------



## annR (26 Jun 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> One thing I did for a few weeks was refuse to buy ANY toiletries. Amazing the number of half used bottles of shampoo we had lying around, and as for soap and toothpaste?? I think we lasted over a month until I was sure we were down to the last dollup of everything..and my bathroom cupboard was a lot tidier.


 
Yeah toiletries are unbelievably expensive and it's a right pain buying all those bottles.  Does anyone know where you can bulk buy toiletries?  I already bulk buy cleaning stuff but that's more for convenience/eco friendliness than price reasons.



Bubbly Scot said:


> Just saw the post above about keeping reciepts. Check them too! I've started doing that and so far have pulled Tesco up twice in the last month. 30 quid back in my pocket from their mistakes. Not much in the great scheme of things but over a year that could mount up. (and they get enough money out of me without giving it to them!)


 
How do you check them - do you remember what the advertised price was for everything?  I find it hard to believe that they're not conning people.  These supermarkets have sophisticated systems!  There's no excuse for them making mistakes and overcharging people - I bet they make a packet on it.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2008)

Some other useful links in the context of this thread:

Consumer market research survey
Survey changes shopping habits
NCA publishes grocery price survey


----------



## Deirdra (26 Jun 2008)

For 2 people: When HE goes shopping, shopping is 100 - 120 per week, When I go shopping average 50 - 65 euros. Shopping in Lidl - less than 50 euros per week!

Best shopping practices 

make list before you go
shopping list and stick to it.
No processed food.
More fruit and veg, and less meat and dairy.
Cleaning products? use vinegar and bicarbonate soda.
Listerine? Make your own with fresh with fresh thyme.
Check receipts at the till before you leave the shop.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (26 Jun 2008)

i'm doing only freezer meals this week.  did a very little shop last week.  amazed at the amount of 1/2 open stuff in the freezer and left over stuff we froze as well.  last night I had waffles, garlic cibatta bread, chicken and gravy.  yum yum.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 Jun 2008)

annR said:


> How do you check them - do you remember what the advertised price was for everything? I find it hard to believe that they're not conning people. These supermarkets have sophisticated systems! There's no excuse for them making mistakes and overcharging people - I bet they make a packet on it.


 
It's more from buying the same stuff every week and knowing roughly what's what. Although in truth, I'm not so careful about checking I was charged the price advertised on every thing.

Example: running through last week with a few bits I was charged 12 euro and some cents. I had calculated it to be about eight euro. Paid up (cos I don't like making a scene) and checked the receipt. I'd been charged twice for a ten pack of bottled water and the two jars of coffee were charged at individual price, not "buy one, get one half price". I got refund on water and one jar of coffee.

The memorable one I recall, but this was last year, was half price dog food. I picked up three multi packs of 12 tins, was charged full price and when I quieried it I was handed 36 quid and told I could keep the dog food. Some price promise thing they have. Ended up with 36 quids worth of dog food AND 36 euro and a self inflicted kick that I hadn't picked up more.


----------



## bacchus (26 Jun 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Paid up (cos I don't like making a scene) and checked the receipt. I'd been charged twice for a ten pack of bottled water and the two jars of coffee were charged at individual price, not "buy one, get one half price". I got refund on water and one jar of coffee.


Looks like Superquinn best practices...The one where i do my shopping is notorious for exactly that, and very "reliable" as it happens each time!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> i'm doing only freezer meals this week.  did a very little shop last week.  amazed at the amount of 1/2 open stuff in the freezer and left over stuff we froze as well.  last night I had waffles, garlic cibatta bread, chicken and gravy.  yum yum.


Great. Maybe you could post every day telling us what you had for dinner?


----------



## MsGinger (27 Jun 2008)

On average about €100/week for 2 people.  Don't know where it goes to be honest.  Try to stock up on toothpaste/mouthwash/shower gel/shampoo etc when they are BOGOF offers, which is quite often in Tesco...

Must check out my freezer like bigjoe, could probably feed us for a month!


----------



## ciars (27 Jun 2008)

usually try to plan out what we'll eat for the week. Therfore not over buying - I hate wasting food. Particularly when something goes out of date.

Started to split our shopping: Usually buy all fruit and veg, plus some other items on a weekly basis in Aldi. Noticed MASSIVE savings on this as apposed to Tescos.

Then buy other items like meat and other unavailable products in JC's in swords. Again much better value for your regular brand items.
Also tend to leave the cleaning/shampoo products to one main shop but try to look out for special offers on these items which JC's always have.

Usuall spend is about 180 - 200 forthnight. 2 adults + 6 month old starting solids  (so loads of fruit and veg)


----------



## c7144 (27 Jun 2008)

2 adults + 21 month old spend about €130/week for food and grocer. Comparing with last year, the bill goes up about 10%~15%. 
We buy fish in Howth. Shop in Lidl more than in Superquinn. Like Ciars, put down we'll eat next week and only buy what we need. Good way to cut down waste and save some money!


----------



## gillarosa (27 Jun 2008)

Mine used to be about the €100 mark for two, with 2 / 3 trips per week for baskets of goods, since I started shopping only once per week in Lidl and Aldi its about €50 - €55 on average, I have found that I do feel the need to go to one of the main stores for stuff such as Glenisk yogurt, frozen veggie stuff and Tayto every fortnight or so, but I've tried to keep that shopping trip to just the list. it meant a little experimentation with their various brands but I've never been disappointed, though I have found that you have to get there early in the day to get the decent fresh produce.


----------



## joejoe (27 Jun 2008)

Two adults and a two years old boy = 100 p/w = Lidil + Aldi

Joejoe


----------



## gnubbit (27 Jun 2008)

€50 - €100 per week for 2 adults.  

This website is useful if you're trying to cut back and avoid wasting food - I hate throwing stuff out so I'm going to try their meal planner for a week or so.


----------



## dem_syhp (29 Jun 2008)

Under 30 a week for 1 adult and I eat well!
 - Toiletries try Aldi/Lidl.  I've sensitive skin, but so far so good
 - Don't eat much meat/fish
 - Use left overs + freeze when needed eg bread, grated cheese, left over wine - may not be a prob for others 
 - Grow your own herbs
 - Use the Asian shops for spices


----------



## annR (30 Jun 2008)

I agree about the Asian shops - I go there for spices, litre bottles of soy sauce/rice wine, bags of beans and lentils, noodles.  Depends on whether you do much Asian cooking but Chinese and Indian are very quick, healthy and cheap.


----------



## car (30 Jun 2008)

May be of interest, review of the book "the kitchen revolution", in yesterdays [broken link removed].


----------



## dem_syhp (30 Jun 2008)

Hmm... interesting - for those who like to be given a list and told this is the menu.  They've a web site with the menus, shopping lists - theory is that each days meal is based off yesterdays left overs.  

Mind you - I think go talk to the mammy!  There's a lot of be said for imagination:I was brought up eating chicken liver pate (chicken liver was free at the time), fried monk fish (was the poors mans fish then!) and other wonders that were home made from the "left overs"

Anyone notice that the thread was started in '05 - prices quoted then: couple + baby - 180, family (2 adults, 3 kids, 2 teenagers) - 300, 2 adults + 1 dog - 80.  Comparing to the prices being quoted now, I think people are probably a bit more discerning! 

Dem


----------



## Carpenter (30 Jun 2008)

For 2 adults and two young children, our weekly grocery bill comes to just over €200, sometimes more.  I'm always amazed at how economically some other families can shop; we shop mainly at Lidl and Tesco, buying our fresh vegetables and meat at small independent stores.  We bring our own sandwiches to work, rarely eat out and enjoy plenty of fish, meat and vegetables in our diet.  We batch cook and freeze meals every week.  I've often tried to see where we could economise (especially with the recession and all that!), but I can't see any real luxuries that I could cut out.  Good homecooked food is one of the true pleasures of life for me and my family!


----------



## afitz (3 Jul 2008)

Average €151 pw from NCA market research published on Tuesday.  More info at consumerconnect.ie


----------



## shoppergal (3 Jul 2008)

€50 a week for 2 adults and a child who's here 3 nights a week. Everything bought in aldi except actimel, heinz beans and razor blades.


----------



## MichaelDes (3 Jul 2008)

G7979 said:


> Have to recommend Valley Meats in Coolock, wholesale prices, just discovered it the other week.I got a "Fiver Fry" for €5 I got 2LB sausages, 1LB rashers plus black and white pudding. All their other meat is very cheap as well, got some chicken breasts, (10 for €10) and some mince


 
Got some mince or mice. At that price hardly organic but is it eatible. Stay away from the North. A visit to Asda will cause you to cry. The last thing the government needs is a revolt.


----------



## shelflife (6 Jul 2008)

People need to reevaluate their shopping habits , make a list and stick to it .keep an eye out for bargains.buy only what you need it is estimated that up to 30% of food is thrown out, it would be better and cheaper to top up your shopping in your local shop then to spend big in the supermarkets and then throw it out.
Remember to factor in the cost of travel into your prices.

on an aside we could do well to remember the overall cost of dealing with aldi/lidl.
the local aldi/lidl is 10 miles away and employs 14-15 people in total, in the village the two small shops employ 22-23.
yet the turnover of aldi/lidl would be close to 10 times the 2 small shops combined.
most of the products in aldi/lidl are imported including milk, bread and fresh meats giving little if anything back to the community. all their profits are expatriated back to germany and they dont employ any local services (accountants,solicitors,architects,maintenance etc)
there is also a big picture to think about.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Jul 2008)

shelflife said:


> P..........
> most of the products in aldi/lidl are imported including milk, bread and fresh meats giving little if anything back to the community. all their profits are expatriated back to germany and they dont employ any local services (accountants,solicitors,architects,maintenance etc)
> there is also a big picture to think about.



same reason then not to buy at....
-Argos
HMV
Boots
Spec Savers
Debenhams
Tesco
Carpet right
Currys
B&Q
PC World
Halfords
Reids
Land of Leather
Maplins
etc right!!!!

I'll continue to buy at Aldi & Lidl as long as I get value there!


----------



## John Rambo (6 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> I'll continue to buy at Aldi & Lidl as long as I get value there!


 
I'm curious to know what people's definition of value is? I would have thought it's the perfect balance of price and quality. Personally, I wouldn't be seen dead in Aldi or Lidl...I've never set foot in either and I never will. I have been forced to eat products from both on occasion and have not enjoyed them and equally like many I've heard rumours and innuendo about their products. I'd like to stress that this is just my opinion (which I'm entitled to) There are two of us and we spend about €150 a week in Superquinn. There's no doubt Tesco is cheaper but we prefer the products in Superquinn (except for the Tesco Devonshire Style Fudge Yoghurts!)


----------



## annR (6 Jul 2008)

John Rambo said:


> I'm curious to know what people's definition of value is? I would have thought it's the perfect balance of price and quality. Personally, I wouldn't be seen dead in Aldi or Lidl...I've never set foot in either and I never will. I have been forced to eat products from both on occasion and have not enjoyed them and equally like many I've heard rumours and innuendo about their products. I'd like to stress that this is just my opinion (which I'm entitled to) There are two of us and we spend about €150 a week in Superquinn. There's no doubt Tesco is cheaper but we prefer the products in Superquinn (except for the Tesco Devonshire Style Fudge Yoghurts!)



When you say you wouldn't be seen dead in either it implies you're more worried about appearances than the quality of them?  What about toilet paper and household cleaners, do you not have an interest in making a saving on them or must it be Superquinn?
I used to live in Germany and Lidl was a normal mainstream supermarket back then ..  . .we must look like crazy people to the Germans with all this worrying over the quality and why it's cheaper etc.  It's to do with Lidl's business model not the quality of the products.


----------



## annR (6 Jul 2008)

shelflife said:


> on an aside we could do well to remember the overall cost of dealing with aldi/lidl.
> the local aldi/lidl is 10 miles away and employs 14-15 people in total, in the village the two small shops employ 22-23.
> yet the turnover of aldi/lidl would be close to 10 times the 2 small shops combined.
> most of the products in aldi/lidl are imported including milk, bread and fresh meats giving little if anything back to the community. all their profits are expatriated back to germany and they dont employ any local services (accountants,solicitors,architects,maintenance etc)
> there is also a big picture to think about.



It's true alright that Lidl is a lean operation - as a company they don't buy anything here.  However plenty of their stuff is indeed Irish including some of the meat, veg.  I picked up some spuds in Dunnes today and they were from Israel.  But you're right I would like to shop in local shops more often.  If the butcher made it clearer where their meat actually came from and whether it was organic or not I would shop there more.  At least in the supermarkets the stuff is labelled.


----------



## John Rambo (6 Jul 2008)

annR said:


> When you say you wouldn't be seen dead in either it implies you're more worried about appearances than the quality of them?  What about toilet paper and household cleaners, do you not have an interest in making a saving on them or must it be Superquinn.


 
No, I meant it as a figure of speech. My limited exposure to Aldi/Lidl products has not impressed me and I've zero interest in shopping there. The toilet paper example is a bad one as the quality does vary...you can't tell me the Andrex Aloe Vera stuff I buy is the same as some cheapy own brand German stuff? Or that the fillet steak in Superquinn is the same as one would get in Aldi or Lidl. If you're destitute then by all means go to these places but to be honest I find it bizarre to see people who have a few quid going to these places. Fair enough stuff like basic bleach may be cheaper but the concept of making two trips to different locations just to save chump change makes no sense at all. What about the time value of money? Sorry, but not for me. Answer me this, are the products the same quality as the ones you get in Superquinn or M&S?


----------



## shelflife (6 Jul 2008)

ninsaga said:


> same reason then not to buy at....
> -Argos
> HMV
> Boots
> ...


 
in a word yes, the likes of tesco are particularly odious and you only have to look at the damage they have done to the village/town life in the uk to see how many town centres they have ruined.
value is relative and as johnrambo said its a mix of quality and cost, your not comparing like with like and the overall cost to the community in the long term


----------



## shelflife (6 Jul 2008)

annR look closely at the labels and you will find that alot of their fresh products are actually from the north, esp aldi, not defending dunnes but at this time of year you get new potatoes from cyprus and italy and israel until the irish potatoes come out.

they bring nothing to the community table, you dont see aldi/lidl sponsoring the local teams or events do you?


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Usually spend €50 - €60 between Dunnes and M & S for one person for food only, which includes yops & fruit etc. as part of weekday lunches.

I stock up on non perishables when they have BOGOF or 50%/100% extra free e.g. toilet paper, kitchen paper, tissues, toothpaste, toothbrushes, deodorant, bleach, washing powder/liquid, washing up liquid etc.


----------



## aircobra19 (6 Jul 2008)

Many moons ago we used to be battered with the buy Irish campaigns. I'm sure we'll see that again.


----------



## annR (7 Jul 2008)

shelflife said:


> annR look closely at the labels and you will find that alot of their fresh products are actually from the north, esp aldi, not defending dunnes but at this time of year you get new potatoes from cyprus and italy and israel until the irish potatoes come out.
> 
> they bring nothing to the community table, you dont see aldi/lidl sponsoring the local teams or events do you?



I agree about Lidl not contributing much locally.  I don't actually buy my meat in Lidl anyway - tend to go to Dunnes for that - trying to go to local butcher more.  Plenty of Lidl stuff is Irish though - I would say at least as much as in other supermarkets for veg and dry goods anyway.


----------



## annR (7 Jul 2008)

John Rambo said:


> No, I meant it as a figure of speech. My limited exposure to Aldi/Lidl products has not impressed me and I've zero interest in shopping there. The toilet paper example is a bad one as the quality does vary...you can't tell me the Andrex Aloe Vera stuff I buy is the same as some cheapy own brand German stuff? Or that the fillet steak in Superquinn is the same as one would get in Aldi or Lidl. If you're destitute then by all means go to these places but to be honest I find it bizarre to see people who have a few quid going to these places. Fair enough stuff like basic bleach may be cheaper but the concept of making two trips to different locations just to save chump change makes no sense at all. What about the time value of money? Sorry, but not for me. Answer me this, are the products the same quality as the ones you get in Superquinn or M&S?



I don't really know to be honest - am rarely in SQ or M&S!   Lidl quality is mostly good enough for me.  I think I'm an opposite mindset to you - I'm not particularly brand loyal; I mistrust brands the way the way you mistrust discount.  I'm don't want to pay through the nose to feel good about some branded stuff which is in a nicer package but arguably the same.  Perhaps my cynicism is down to my marketing background.  I look at the ingredients, decide if they're good enough and at right price and go from there.  
I would think the quality of many Lidl products is fine - for example the cold meats, parmesan cheese, sundried tomatoes, canned tomatoes, most veg, raisins, cereals, muesli, naan bread, baked beans, flour, fruit juice to list a few things I buy there regularly.    I don't buy Lidl meat much, am trying to go organic.
As a non brand loyal person, choice is more important for me and it's worth shopping in different places - Dunnes, local butcher, Asia market and Lidl are all convenient for me.


----------



## eileen alana (7 Jul 2008)

AnnR - I have much the same attidude as you and shop in either Dunnes or Lidl's.  I tend to go for the Lidl 'Linessa' range of products especially their cheeses, yogurts and of course their wide range of fresh veg. The only thing I don't like there is their tinned stuff but I love their gammon, it's delicious cold for sandwiches!.  In the coming months, many of Lidl own brand products will carry  precise details of their nutrients and calories content.  
I spend an average of 160 to 180e per week for 2 adults and 2 teenagers and also one or two of their friends stay over on a regular basis.


----------



## Vanilla (7 Jul 2008)

I wish I could shop in Lidl more often because I am impressed with their products. They are a little far away though. I tend to buy a good bit at the local Sunday market, some fish for Sunday dinner and an organic chicken plus fruit and veg from local producers. The rest comes from the local Supervalue, while more expensive at least I'm supporting a local employer. Except for the meat which I get from the butchers next door to my office ( every two weeks or so get some boneless T-Bone steak, mmmm) who sell meat of fantastic quality and variety.


----------



## Deirdra (7 Jul 2008)

John Rambo said:


> ..... Answer me this, are the products the same quality as the ones you get in Superquinn or M&S?



The answer is yes for some things and definitely not for other things. The trick is to be selective, then you will definitely get quality with great prices.

I wouldn't buy toilet rolls there, washing up liquid and dishwasher liquid - yes. The basic staples of fruit, veg, unprocessed meat and dairy are like for like on quality with the other supermarkets.

Pity there isn't a bigger range there though


----------



## BOXtheFOX (8 Jul 2008)

I am happy to shop in Tesco, Aldi, Dunnes and Supervalu. The shop I tend not to go to is Superquinn mainly because I have compared their prices and they are far more expensive than the others. I never got the argument from Fergal Quinn when he said that their goods were fresher and it was worth paying a few cents extra for fresher food. Apparently his tinned food must be fresher as well because these were also a few cents dearer. I was in Aldi yesterday and I was happy to get a giant German cauliflower for the same price as a tiny Irish one and a kilo of small potatoes for 49c and a punnett of kiwi fruit for 99c.
Maybe during the week I will shop in Tesco's to see if they have anything worthwhile.
I just don't understand the closed mind of someone who wouldn't be seen dead in an Aldi and only shops in Superquinn.


----------



## theoneill (8 Jul 2008)

I dramatically reduced my shopping in my local Super Value in favour of Aldi.
My partner and I have found that splitting our shop between the two is the best approach.
Basically we buy non perishable goods in Aldi (bleach, washing powder tissues and so on) 
We only shop in our local Super Value for day to day meats, fruit and veg as we have decided not
to stock up on these items because invariably we were throwing out between 10 and 20%.

I would love to support our local business and shop there but they have to give me something
grab on to. Pricing you own brand of OJ the same as a carton of Tropicana or pricing a tin of
chopped tomatoes as double the price of Aldi is not the way to encourage my custom.

One recent marketing poster really irked me, basically there were three images of till receipts,
one Dunnes, one Tesco and one Super Value. They listed exactly the same products and came to
exactly the same price. The tag line was something about real savings or value.
This isn’t saving me anything, it’s telling me not to bother and it’s telling me there is a cosy cartel, 
maybe not an official one but I’m sure they visit each others premises price the goods and simply
match the price, that’s not competition, it’s cynical.

As I said I would love to support local business but actions like that put me right off. Anyway what it
really comes down to is that I have to ensure my salary goes as far as possible to ensure the security of my family. I cannot be responsible for trying to prop up local business that are overcharging me for basic goods and services. 

Irish people have to become more price and value aware. Don’t just look at the price check out the small print that tells you the cost per litre / wash etc… make a note of it compare it to other retailers. Soon the penny will drop and prices will be forced down. This seems to happen all over the world except here. I think we only have ourselves to blame. 

Just one last thing, I would never have written this post three years ago!!!


----------



## shelflife (9 Jul 2008)

Im not suggesting that people prop up their local businesses but im just asking people to think of the big or long term picture, the likes of tesco , aldi and lidl are not good for ireland in the long term, they expatriate all their profits and get alot if not all of their products imported.
long term we will all pay a bigger price.


----------



## thundercat (10 Jul 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I just don't understand the closed mind of someone who wouldn't be seen dead in an Aldi and only shops in Superquinn.




I was a little like this a few years ago ( not quite as bad but however!) I just didn't understand Lidl/Aldi. I live with a superquinn practically backing onto my back garden and lidl and aldi in the area also.I buy my meat on sulmeat.com (due to other poster:havealaughs recommendation) I buy fruit&veg in fruit and veg shop and now I buy practically everything else in lidl/aldi. Superquinn is by no means what it used to be! I got caught out last week and bought a piece of pork loin there, well...the state of it! Was barely the loin, half of it was cheap gammon! Also stuff is regularly on the shelves out of date-especially dairy! In my superquinn the pick and mix is beside the self service checkouts- what happened to all those admirable promises about not doing the likes of such? All their price promises seem to have gone out the window as well! But if someone wants to shop there based on the name Superquinn or because they deem it to be of a better class, let them empty their pockets out!
Personally if I wanted to spend a fortune on my shopping, I would be going to Fallon and Byrne, Donnybrook Fair, Mortons etc rather than _Superquinn_...at least there are high quality goods there albeit expensive!


----------



## dem_syhp (10 Jul 2008)

I agree with thundercat.  I gave up going superquinn after having to report mixed raw meat (packaging torn open) with salads/fruit in a discount fridge on 3 separate occasions to management - explained nicely requirement for separate fridges, health risk, etc...  Only resolved when I reported it to the food safety authority - yes, I probably should have first time, but I thought explaining it to management would have been sufficient.  Though I shouldn't have had to explain it!

I do support my local green grocer (but he's often closed when I get home) + aldi/lidl. Rarely buy meat - but in the butchers.  IF I want to treat myself to something unusual, Falons and Byrne in town. 

Dem


----------

